# A Full Report (pic heavy)



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I know most of you know this area already but I would like to keep specific rivers names out of this post. Thanks.

The fishing was good despite the lack of water. In fact two of the rivers we like to fish were dry. This made the rivers with water a little crowded, but we still managed to have a great week.

We decided to go couple weeks earlier this year and we made a great choice. The fish had just started to make there way into the rivers and there were tons of 24 to 28 inch Browns and a few in the 29 inch range and one that went 32 inches. There were not many females and I only caught three all trip.

Our Steelhead river was dry so we did not do as well for them but we still managed to catch a few. I caught my biggest ever it was 30 inches and really heavy. I had caught 31 1/2 inches before but never that heavy.

All in all it was a great trip and I can't wait until next year. Here are a few pics. Enjoy.










































































































And the pig.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NICE !!!! I've been waiting to hear you're report !!!..   

That last pic is a 'killer'. Bring any home? Did you have last year's 'mounted' ? I never did see it.

Thanks for sharing and congrats Mallardpin !!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Casey... great job. Those are all some serious pigs!!! Looks like a fantastic time! 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Holly browntrout batman! If you have an open seat next year let me know I would combat fish for those browns! Thanks for the fish porn!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent pics! That looks like an awesome trip, im jealous! Those are some freakin amazing lookin fish! Great job.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> NICE !!!! I've been waiting to hear you're report !!!..
> 
> That last pic is a 'killer'. Bring any home? Did you have last year's 'mounted' ? I never did see it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and congrats Mallardpin !!


Thanks for the replies guys it was a great trip.

.45 I had my Brown done last year but I did not like how it turned out. I did not bring any home and I am sick of dealing with skin mounts so I am going to get a replica made of my 32 inch Brown,


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

MP, we're not worthy!








*MALLARDPIN*









That's beyond awesome. Props.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't miss those crowds, all though the MP isn't too far off... Anyway, that looks it was an awesome trip, nice hogs!. Curious, how come so many rivers were dry? That seems sort of odd.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Mp, what an awesome trip. Did you have to draw numbers before you could get your feet wet? Reminds me of the old salmon days in Idaho, when someone would hook up everyone below would reel in and move above you while you did your best to land'em. Nothing red under those cheeks is there Justin. :lol: Great report, keep'em coming.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Whatever man! Those are all cutthroats!!! :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow!!! :shock: That is all I can say.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, too bad you couldn't catch anything bigger.... :wink: :wink: 

(Disclaimer)

I'm being sarcastic, these fish are huge.... Some people don't get it....


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Good idea on keeping the name of the water out of the post it looks real seclusive and private. :shock:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

Levy said:


> Good idea on keeping the name of the water out of the post it looks real seclusive and private. :shock:


yeah well that river is not even in utah and unless you feel like traveling you wont fish there. besides it isnt that hard to know the area he's fishing and you could easily find the place. plus from what i know about mallardpin from this forum he would probably tell you if you asked nicely.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW.....looks like Wisconsin, maybe Sheboygan or Manitowok.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks New York you nork to me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Looks New York you nork to me.


It is in NY but he specifically asked us not to name water so lets just leave it as a great trip, awesome pics, and if you know go if not PM and ask.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Did someone name the actual stream ? New York you nork is a line from Little Feat.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

You mean that isn't the Provo? :roll: ..................I have been to upstate New York and fished the tribs from the great lakes and there are no secrets in that neck of the woods. The fish are giant and the crowds are too.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, those fish are awewome!!! That's a trip I'd like to make someday.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

What a post! Awesome fish man. Congrats on a great trip. I have been wanting to make that same trip for sometime now. I hope it is in my not too distant future. 

Thanks for posting.


----------

